# 100% Made in the U.S.A



## Brooks803 (Sep 27, 2011)

I had the pleasure of meeting Mark of Marksman Writing Instruments at the last Atlanta chapter gathering. I got a set of components from him and here's what I came up with. I kept with the USA theme and cast a blank that would be fitting. Feels great in the hand. The finish is MM to 12000 and polish with PlastX. Thanks for looking and for any comments made! :usflag:













A couple closeups:


----------



## Richard Gibson (Sep 27, 2011)

wow...Wow...WOW!  Great job Jonathan. I have one of those ordered and I know what blank I am going to use now.


----------



## marksman (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW is right! I am speechless. Great job on the blank and the pen.


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jonathan, I have been following Mark's progress on the creation of his incredible pen set. Now I know one thing: with his set and your blanks, the bar has been set. I never tire of seeing your creations, but mated with this kit...................I'm blown away. Congrats as always.


----------



## sumterdad (Sep 27, 2011)

That is just a stunning pen.  I never get tired of seeing what creations you can come up with.  Speechless


----------



## jallan (Sep 27, 2011)

I bow to the MASTER. It is just beautiful
Jallan
WWW.CEDARCREAKCUSTOMPENS


----------



## Fatdawg (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! Excellent job Jonathan.


----------



## Blindzman (Sep 27, 2011)

man that is an outstanding combination.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok OK, Now im just jealous!:biggrin:HOLY MOLEY! OK now ive got to go back to the drawing board with how I put this kit together,  I guess its gonna get a treatment like no other! Very Well done Mark and Jonathon! Here is a link to those who are more curious!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=86784


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 28, 2011)

Yo the red and white are great.  What's with the blue?

LOL Best wishes from Winnipeg,

Ken


----------



## Linarestribe (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it ok to ask what brand of pigments you used on this?

Jorge


----------



## fireangels (Sep 28, 2011)

:usflag:awesome pen all the way around :highfive:


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 28, 2011)

simply amazing work. both the pen and the blank. i guess i have to get some of his blanks. im sure not there with my casting yet. are those PR or Alumilite blanks, and how so vibrant color?

Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 28, 2011)

Brooks you did a great job on this, It looks awesome. It is nice to see results from the effort that Mark and I have put into this Made in the USA pen kit project the last couple of months.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice! That kit is much nicer than the one I originally saw he made


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 28, 2011)

When I first saw this, I thought well how is it 100% American made.  Then realized where the kit actually came from.  All I can say is that is awesome looking kit and blank!


----------



## renowb (Sep 28, 2011)

WOW! Very nice Jonathon!


----------



## EarlD (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the iap now has something to put on the front page.  Supurb!


----------



## MarkD (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Johnathon and Mark! Great collaboration! That combination will be hard to beat!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it's beyond awesome.


----------



## watchman7 (Sep 28, 2011)

Brooks,

The pen looks absolutely amazing.
Do you carry those pen blanks in your inventory?


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Sep 28, 2011)

Stunning!

Robin


----------



## reddwil (Sep 28, 2011)

Shoot is that the best you could come up with.........

Ok...Its looks amazing


----------



## glycerine (Sep 28, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Brooks you did a great job on this, It looks awesome. It is nice to see results from the effort that Mark and I have put into this Made in the USA pen kit project the last couple of months.


 
Personally, I would like to see a stars and stripes lazer inlay on it.  Have you already made one to fit?  If not, do you plan on it?


----------



## BSea (Sep 28, 2011)

glycerine said:


> Constant Laubscher said:
> 
> 
> > Brooks you did a great job on this, It looks awesome. It is nice to see results from the effort that Mark and I have put into this Made in the USA pen kit project the last couple of months.
> ...


Funny you should mention that.  How does a free stars & stripes kit sound?  Check this out.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=86784

EDIT:  BTW Johnathon, that's a great looking blank.  But I'm trying to figure out how you got so much swirl in the middle and not on the ends.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 28, 2011)

Bob, That is funny


----------



## glycerine (Sep 28, 2011)

BSea said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > Constant Laubscher said:
> ...


 
Very cool, thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## glycerine (Sep 28, 2011)

By the way, how long will that deal be going on?  I'm out of "pen stuff" funds till mid october...


----------



## bitshird (Sep 28, 2011)

Johnathon the casting is gorgeous, the kit is wonderful, I like the shape of the grip, it looks like to would be comfortable to write with. Nice work on everyone's part !!


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome looking pen. Of course you would use my favorite blank that I have been looking for. WOW factor.


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm really happy with how this one came out too! I got quite a few PM's asking about the weight and feel. I compared it to a Jr. Statesman for weight. The Jr. was 52.6grams and the Marksman was 48.1grams. So they are very similar in weight. Now I've only been using it since last night so my trial period is very fresh but so far I prefer the feel of the marksman over the Jr. Statesman. The body on the marksman is longer and felt more balanced for me. 



Linarestribe said:


> Is it ok to ask what brand of pigments you used on this?
> 
> Jorge


 
Sorry Jorge, if it was an off the shelf brand of pigment like pearlx I'd share since anyone can find/buy it. This stuff I special order and since casting blanks is my actual job right now I need to keep it for myself.



cwolfs69 said:


> simply amazing work. both the pen and the blank. i guess i have to get some of his blanks. im sure not there with my casting yet. are those PR or Alumilite blanks, and how so vibrant color?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxi via forerunner


 
Thanks! This is made with Silmar 41 PR. I might give alumilite a try one day but for now I'm sticking with PR. The vibrant color is from my pigment that I special order.



EarlD said:


> I think the iap now has something to put on the front page. Supurb!


 
Lol...Thanks Earl, but I doubt I'll get the front page in back to back months! That'd be cool as hell if I did though:biggrin:



BSea said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > Constant Laubscher said:
> ...


 
Hehehe I can't give you all my secrets Bob! The fun part will be trying it out though...you'll start getting all sorts of crazy ideas!


----------



## tbroye (Sep 28, 2011)

That does it.  will have order the kit and make a pen.  This one is not going to be a gift or for sale.  FOR ME ONLY!


----------



## marksman (Sep 28, 2011)

Jonathon, not that I am tired of looking at this masterful creation (even though I have been staring at it ALL day), but I am eagerly awaiting the post with the fountain pen you got as well :biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice pen Johnathan, The Marksman is awesome!


----------



## 76winger (Sep 28, 2011)

marksman said:


> Jonathon, not that I am tired of looking at this masterful creation (even though I have been staring at it ALL day), but I am eagerly awaiting the post with the fountain pen you got as well :biggrin:



+1000!!! 

Can't wait!


----------



## wizard (Sep 29, 2011)

Jonathan, That is a absolutely stunning pen with one heck of a stellar blank!! Beautiful job! Doc


----------



## Russell Eaton (Sep 29, 2011)

Johnathon just keep working on it and one day..... LOL. SMOKIN' PEN!


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Johnathon

That is a great combination.  I have an idea I would like to discuss with you when you get a chance...............I am so excited about an all American kit!  I bought one of Mark's kits and cannot wait to see what I can do with it...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 29, 2011)

I would not call it 100% made in America since it has a German refill!

Just pulling your chain a little!  Nice pen!


----------



## Brooks803 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rojo22 said:


> Johnathon
> 
> That is a great combination. I have an idea I would like to discuss with you when you get a chance...............I am so excited about an all American kit! I bought one of Mark's kits and cannot wait to see what I can do with it...


 
I'd love to hear your idea Robert, I'll get you my cell # and we'll see whats on your mind.



MesquiteMan said:


> I would not call it 100% made in America since it has a German refill!
> 
> Just pulling your chain a little! Nice pen!


 
Thanks Curtis, lol! I was wondering when/if someone was going to point that out. So lets go with 98%....thats still better than our other options :biggrin:


----------

